
Brian Eno Examines the Ecology of Culture in John Peel Lecture [pdf] - dpflan
http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/6music/johnpeellecture/brian-eno-john-peel-lecture.pdf
======
nosuchthing
The BBC6 recording of this interview [
[http://open.live.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/5/redir/version/2.0...](http://open.live.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/5/redir/version/2.0/mediaset/audio-
nondrm-download/proto/http/vpid/p033smws.mp3) ]

~~~
dpflan
Thank you for linking this.

------
teh_klev
Related, Eno's picks from John Peel's record archive:

[http://johnpeelarchive.com/brian-eno](http://johnpeelarchive.com/brian-eno)

I really hope they've spend money on a decent fire suppression system, it
would be a huge loss to see John's collection lost due to something stupid
like an electrical fire.

------
dfc
Plain text version:
[https://gist.githubusercontent.com/dfc/087c012d163135f5eb3e/...](https://gist.githubusercontent.com/dfc/087c012d163135f5eb3e/raw/bcdc9bb64a205731e11461351cb0f3c67ada5e53/eno-
lecture.md)

------
ruraljuror
One of my favorite musicians ever, not to mention the creator of the Windows
95 welcome music:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbjTapNImM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUbjTapNImM)

------
t2015_08_25
This is interesting to listen to, b/c Eno is well-known and has some
interesting observations and ideas, but as far as his main idea, that art is
play, he seems tragically unaware of the sexual implications of "hair styles,
boob jobs, music," It's not merely play, it's demonstrations of reproductive
fitness. Even when he talks about two females on a bus "synchronizing." How
can he be so oblivious?

It's ironic b/c he begins the discussion invalidating the idea that art is an
"industry," in order to enable it to merit value under contemporary economic
systems, but then spends his time constructing an alternate view in which art
has value as "play." And this definition of culture as a collection of rituals
has already been thought by people hundreds of years ago. Rituals are a subset
of culture, not an ersatz.

I'm only halfway in so far...

~~~
t2015_08_25
Wow, thanks for the downvotes, everyone! Maybe I'm simply in the wrong
community? I thought some intelligent discussion would be welcome, but let's
try this:

Go driverless cars!

Microsoft Bad! Google Good!

Javascript Javascript Rah Rah Rah!

~~~
dang
"Please resist commenting about being downvoted. It never does any good, and
it makes boring reading."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

FWIW, I think the problem with some of your comments, including this one, is
that they're too dismissive. It's fine to make substantive critiques, but if
the substance/dismissiveness ratio gets too low, people treat those as bad
comments.

